
"I never signed up for this." Privacy implications of email tracking - sohkamyung
https://freedom-to-tinker.com/2017/09/28/i-never-signed-up-for-this-privacy-implications-of-email-tracking/
======
sohkamyung
Paper (PDF) at [1]

[1] [
[https://senglehardt.com/papers/pets18_email_tracking.pdf](https://senglehardt.com/papers/pets18_email_tracking.pdf)
]

